# Is It Wrong to have tassels on a Dude's bike ?



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 4, 2018)

Just got this Beauty. I love the patina. Will work on bringing out the details ( What is best .......Evaporust, or WD40 ? ) Can't figure out what to do about the tassels.............never had 'em on a bike before. I'm an older guy.........................isn't this a kid's thing. I'm sure these have been on this bike for decades. Since I want to "Preserve" ,and not restore this Gem.................What should I do about the tassels ?


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 4, 2018)

I vote no tassels!:eek:


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sweet project. Did you have to mess with the light or did it work?

Definitely axe the streamers. My little Sister had them on her bike along with a pin wheel.   Get one of Joe's Surspins for that ride.


----------



## buickmike (Feb 4, 2018)

One vote for leaving them on there..   That bike has had those.          on it longer than you've had the bike. So they should stay.
BTW if that chainguard doesn't fit I would be interested in buying it.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Feb 4, 2018)

I believe Pee Wee Herman had tassles on his...


----------



## catfish (Feb 4, 2018)

Don't ask, Don't tell.


----------



## buickmike (Feb 4, 2018)

catfish said:


> Don't ask, Don't tell.




They call em wrist snappers when there on a Harley


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 4, 2018)

Either wear a skirt when you ride or ditch them! V/r Shawn


----------



## buickmike (Feb 4, 2018)

Well I'm outvoted then; the next time I see a 37 knucklehead I'm gonna go up to him and tell him his bike looks like something peewee would ride


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 4, 2018)

You might get a knuckle in the head if you do that!


----------



## JAF/CO (Feb 4, 2018)

As long as their not pink


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 4, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Sweet project. Did you have to mess with the light or did it work?
> 
> Definitely axe the streamers. My little Sister had them on her bike along with a pin wheel.   Get one of Joe's Surspins for that ride.
> 
> View attachment 748345



Hi,  The light was "Pre Wired"  by the previous owner.   all done with modern wire.     I'm gonna change it to cloth covered wire.    The lights on the rack work as well ( all from the switch under the tank)    horn unit was dead, but I have since put a different one in........and it is LOUD !!!!


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 4, 2018)

with flip flops


----------



## removed (Feb 5, 2018)

what the hell??? those glitter streamers arent even close in age to the bike FOR ONE THING SO NO TO THOSE.  the multi color streamers may be ok on a boys,,,, but any mention of pee wee herman to this hobby makes me want to vomit


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 5, 2018)

catfish said:


> Don't ask, Don't tell.



LOL!!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2018)

It depends on the bike in my opinion.
My Electric had tassels for awhile.
I broke one when I crashed.
I think those match the bike and would be cool to leave; if you can handle the bullys
decorated for 4th of July:


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 5, 2018)

Run em if ya like em! Lots of the kids used to back then, boys and girls. Don't worry about the girly comments, hell where I live any grown man on a bicycle is a girly man, and other things! Ha!!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 5, 2018)

anything goes these days, anybody complains: threaten to sue them, or start a protest.


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 5, 2018)

Nope........


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 5, 2018)

Ride a real man's bike...





Go with the tassels!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2018)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I'm an older guy.........................isn't this a kid's thing.



To me, this in a way is the point: to be more like a kid.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Feb 5, 2018)

Take them off---clean them up good---wrap them up in a box--- and give them to your wife for Valentines Day...--------Cowboy
Maybe a box of candy, too...


----------



## bricycle (Feb 5, 2018)

take them off, you can whip your partner in the boudoir....


----------



## Boris (Feb 5, 2018)

I like mine on mine. And I'm an older guy too! Nobody cares what we say or do now anyway.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 5, 2018)

Only tassels on your tits would be wrong....


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 5, 2018)

I had streamers on my tricycle back in 1956 and nobody hassled me. I grew out of that fad when I was riding my bicycle with training wheels. Hey, if you want to feel the breeze and be the coolest kid on the block, just wear your Superman cape and forget those streamers.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 6, 2018)

If you have to ask Ur mommy then, you may be a wossy. [grin] But, real men don't ask, they do WTF they want and don't GAS what others say, do or tink. [wink] (Unless they wife says different)


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 6, 2018)

Ok.....................now I have some Feedback.............................I think I'll .................................Wait,   What were we talkin' about ?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 6, 2018)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Ok.....................now I have some Feedback.............................I think I'll .................................Wait,   What were we talkin' about ?



Yeah you got to be careful on here what kind of questions you ask this place can be pretty crazy          But good people


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 7, 2018)

Thinking about putting some tassel grips on my bolt cutters! What do you guys think??


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 7, 2018)

Late to the party..anyway ..I would leave them on there 'cos they match the bike and have been on there a looong time.

Generally when someone offers an unwanted snarky opinion I ask them if they have a cell phone...then I tell them to call someone who gives a crap about their opinion.


----------



## Barto (Feb 7, 2018)

I vote Yes to Tassels on  @Krakatoa 's bolt cutters and no to Tassels on your bike!


----------



## the tinker (Feb 7, 2018)

It's your bike...Do whatever you like with it, and have FUN! 

   I put all kinds of crazy stuff on my bikes, including streamers. Notice the ones on the Panther's rear reflector......


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 7, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Thinking about putting some tassel grips on my bolt cutters! What do you guys think??
> 
> View attachment 750242



       I Say YES to the tassels on the bolt cutters....................Then, they can leave a DOUBLE Snail Trail !          Oh, by the way..........Thx for gettin' this to a better area for discussion (Krakatoa)     You guys are a fun group.   I like the humor .      Updated pictures soon.............as Work is being done on this beauty.      Thanks for all the  great comments everyone !


----------



## vincev (Feb 7, 2018)

Tassels are OK.What I dont like is when someone puts skirt guards on a boys bike.


----------



## Boris (Feb 7, 2018)

vincev said:


> Tassels are OK.What I dont like is when someone puts skirt guards on a boys bike.




Well, I got a whole s_ _t load of skirt guards and the next time you return home from vacation, you're gonna be in for a big surprise.


----------



## A_J (Feb 7, 2018)

I think they go good with it. Instead just Judge your manhood by how little you care about what other ppl think when your riding around with sweet tassels lol


----------



## the2finger (Feb 8, 2018)

Not in Palm Springs, or on Fire Island


----------



## StoneWoods (Feb 8, 2018)

Boris said:


> Well, I got a whole s_ _t load of skirt guards and the next time you return home from vacation, you're gonna be in for a big surprise.



Ill take a set of red Higgins ones!


----------



## Boris (Feb 8, 2018)

vincev said:


> Tassels are OK.What I dont like is when someone puts skirt guards on a boys bike.




What about skirt guards on Smoopy's Higgins?


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Feb 8, 2018)

I really like your bicycle! I'm a big fan of the 1940s Hawthornes. Here is one I bought many years ago as a kid:





After it was restored by the next owner:




And here is one I bought after selling the last one, which I tracked down and bought back almost 20 years later:


----------



## vincev (Feb 8, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Ride a real man's bike...
> 
> View attachment 749068
> 
> Go with the tassels!



Now I know why Boris likes Colsons.


----------



## vincev (Feb 8, 2018)

Boris said:


> What about skirt guards on Smoopy's Higgins?
> View attachment 750527



No,not on a boys bike.


----------



## videoranger (Feb 8, 2018)

If you have conchos, then you can have tassels. But you can't have no stinkin' badges (except on the frame)


----------



## rcole45 (Feb 8, 2018)

YES


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 8, 2018)

Jeff54 said:


> If you have to ask Ur mommy then, you may be a wossy. [grin] But, real men don't ask, they do WTF they want and don't GAS what others say, do or tink. [wink] (Unless they wife says different)



I agree with jeff54 100%


----------



## Boris (Feb 8, 2018)

vincev said:


> No,not on a boys bike.




Would you? Could you?  Be diggin', skirt guards on a boys Higgins with some tassels in a castle?


----------



## vincev (Feb 8, 2018)

Boris said:


> Would you? Could you?  Be diggin', skirt guards on a Higgins? With some tassels? In a castle?



Are you off your meds again ? It would be a hassle, but could be done in a castle.


----------



## Boris (Feb 8, 2018)

vincev said:


> Are you off your meds again ? It would be a hassle, but could be done in a castle.



Not so tough after all, are ya?


----------



## vincev (Feb 8, 2018)

Boris said:


> Not so tough after all, are ya?


----------



## JAF/CO (Feb 8, 2018)

Venice Maybe he wear skirts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rides4Fun (Feb 8, 2018)

videoranger said:


> View attachment 750582
> If you have conchos, then you can have tassels. But you can't have no stinkin' badges (except on the frame)



Nice ride! Crisp, clean, and vintage all in one package!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 8, 2018)

I wouldn't say that it's wrong to run tassles on a dudes bike.
It all depends on the dude and his bike.
I mean, this guy gets away with wearing a dress, and nobody questions his manhood.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 8, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I wouldn't say that it's wrong to run tassles on a dudes bike.
> It all depends on the dude and his bike.
> I mean, this guy gets away with wearing a dress, and nobody questions his manhood.View attachment 750823




Looks like a wool skirt to me.


----------



## AndyA (Feb 9, 2018)

Wait a minute. Those aren't tassels. They're streamers. I recall adding a pair of streamers to my 1960 Flightliner when I was 12 years old and watching those things  stand straight out when I got up to top speed. Didn't Chuck Yeager have streamers on his Bell X-1 rocket plane? Well, there's another Flightliner sitting out in the garage now and, come to think of it, I might go out and buy a pair of streamers.


----------



## morton (Feb 9, 2018)

Nothing wrong with tassels on a dude's bike.

However I would stay away saddles with duckies and bunnies.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Feb 9, 2018)

Oh! I forgot to mention that I had streamers on my first one. Weren't they pretty? I also thought that a large flagpole was in good taste at the time. And I was loving the combination of yellow oil house paint and red acrylic paint peeling off over rust... Live and learn--this was back in the mid 1990s.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 9, 2018)

vincev said:


> No,not on a boys bike.



What if we called it a kilt?


----------



## vincev (Feb 9, 2018)

Shawn Michael said:


> What if we called it a kilt?



Kilt guards is much better.lol


----------



## Boris (Feb 9, 2018)

I like to wear shorts when riding, and there's been many times that skirt guards have saved me from getting my leg hairs tangled up in the spokes.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 9, 2018)

Boris said:


> I like to wear shorts when riding, and there's been many times that skirt guards have saved me from getting my leg hairs tangled up in the spokes.



I braid my leg hairs and coat them with lube oil or grease.
This way they won’t stick to the spokes and also helps to prevent the spokes from rusting.


----------



## vincev (Feb 9, 2018)

The longest leg hair ever recorded is 8.84 inches long......................


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 9, 2018)

I’m leaving mine as found 


Tassels and all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 9, 2018)

I have leather tassels on my  51
Phantom they look great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 9, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Thinking about putting some tassel grips on my bolt cutters! What do you guys think??
> 
> View attachment 750242




These tasseled, red rockets with brush guards would definitely make a statement on your bolt cutters


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 9, 2018)

jimbo53 said:


> These tasseled, red rockets with brush guards would definitely make a statement on your bolt cutters
> 
> View attachment 751138




OH YEAH!

Sweet bike!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 9, 2018)

I wish you boys a gay ole time riding your bicycles with tassels. I'll be leaving my grip holes unplugged thank you.


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 9, 2018)

Squiggle Dog said:


> I really like your bicycle! I'm a big fan of the 1940s Hawthornes. Here is one I bought many years ago as a kid:
> View attachment 750528
> 
> After it was restored by the next owner:
> ...



That's a crazy backstory man...


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 9, 2018)

There's tassels and then there are _tassels_...saw these at the Hurricane Coaster show here in Concord, NC last week.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 9, 2018)

vincev said:


> The longest leg hair ever recorded is 8.84 inches long......................View attachment 751129




What was the name of the song that this long hair recorded?
Is it available? YouTube perhaps?


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 9, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> There's tassels and then there are _tassels_...saw these at the Hurricane Coaster show here in Concord, NC last week.
> 
> View attachment 751161




Those aren't tassles. Those are dingle balls.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## GTs58 (Feb 9, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Those aren't tassles. Those are dingle balls.




Dingle balls with tassels on the second bike. But they also go well with phake fur.


----------



## Kato (Feb 9, 2018)

Leaving as-is......especially if they are original - and they just might be ??


----------



## Boris (Feb 9, 2018)

There was one tassel remaining on this bike when I bought it. But when I turned the bike over to work on it, I was standing on the tassel and accidentally ripped it off. All that remains is this stump. Second photo is tassel in it's heyday.


----------



## vincev (Feb 9, 2018)

Boris said:


> There was one tassel remaining on this bike when I bought it. But when I turned the bike over to work on it, I was standing on the tassel and accidentally ripped it off. All that remains is this stump. Second photo is tassel in it's heyday.
> View attachment 751259
> View attachment 751260



I reported you to the Association for the Prevention of Cruelty to Tassels.


----------



## Boris (Feb 9, 2018)

vincev said:


> I reported you to the Association for the Prevention of Cruelty to Tassels.




How are they going to prevent me? I already did it!


----------



## vincev (Feb 9, 2018)

Boris said:


> How are they going to prevent me? I already did it!



I guess you will be banned from ever owning another tassel but streamers are ok.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 9, 2018)

Boris said:


> There was one tassel remaining on this bike when I bought it. But when I turned the bike over to work on it, I was standing on the tassel and accidentally ripped it off. All that remains is this stump. Second photo is tassel in it's heyday.
> View attachment 751259
> View attachment 751260




Kool bike with leather streamers!


----------



## tech549 (Feb 10, 2018)

won this bike in an auction a few years back came complete with tassles,left them the way I got it!!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 10, 2018)

As of now.........................their still on.    Took it down to the pond this morning.   Still on the fence here.................darn near seems to be a split consensus .


----------



## Kstone (Feb 10, 2018)

I refuse to put tassles on my bikes and I say you should keep them. They work with the color and the look of it.

But I grew up with tassle luvin men....
I was even sent this photo many months ago...which proves my point men can have tassles on their bikes. Hehe.


----------



## schwinnderella (Feb 10, 2018)

Tassels fine on a dude's bike but not on a man's bike.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 10, 2018)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> As of now.........................their still on.    Took it down to the pond this morning.   Still on the fence here.................darn near seems to be a split consensus .
> 
> View attachment 751529
> 
> ...




*Go with what you like! The hell with what others think.
I wouldn't change a thing if I had your bike...well...perhaps more padding on the saddle.
Other than that, I'd just clean, lube as needed and ride it! *


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 10, 2018)

Kstone said:


> I refuse to put tassles on my bikes and I say you should keep them. They work with the color and the look of it.
> 
> But I grew up with tassle luvin men....
> I was even sent this photo many months ago...which proves my point men can have tassles on their bikes. Hehe.
> ...




I'm curious as to why would someone send you a photo of a bike taken in what looks like a public men's room?


----------



## Kstone (Feb 10, 2018)

2jakes said:


> I'm curious as to why would someone send you a photo of a bike taken in a men's room?



I guess maybe it's a family joke


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 10, 2018)

Kstone said:


> I guess maybe it's a family joke




....oooookay!


----------



## Herman (Feb 10, 2018)

Kstone said:


> I guess maybe it's a family joke



I thought maybe it was a Schwinn "PEE" Picker


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 10, 2018)

Herman said:


> I thought maybe it was a Schwinn "PEE" Picker


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 10, 2018)

2jakes said:


>



We'll be here all week...be sure to try the veal!


----------



## pedalpower17 (Feb 10, 2018)

Never taking 'em off my Independence Day ride....


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 10, 2018)

Wow,  that bike SCREAMS   America !        NICE Ride !


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 10, 2018)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> their still on. Took it down to the pond this morning.



You've done good thus far; leave 'em be.
It looks great and it *came that way*; thanks for showing us the pictures.
Super cool. Congratulations on getting this one.
I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## pedalpower17 (Feb 10, 2018)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Wow,  that bike SCREAMS   America !        NICE Ride !
> 
> View attachment 752134



Thanks.  It was built in September 1962....just as Khrushchev was installing some of his own toys in Cuba!

BTW, I've just started using Evaporust and really like it.   Your new ride is a beauty.  Fantastic patina.   Have fun cleaning her up!


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Feb 10, 2018)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> As of now.........................their still on.    Took it down to the pond this morning.   Still on the fence here.................darn near seems to be a split consensus .
> 
> View attachment 751529




Great pictures! I saved them. I have a folder just for 1940s Hawthornes. It looks like you got some new carrier lights. I think your bike would greatly benefit from soaking in Evaporust--meaning I think there may be more paint under that rust than it appears. CABE member rustjunkie would do a really good job on refurbishing that seat. I bet he could even stamp the vinyl. By the way, your bike looks 100% original and correct with the exception of the grips and streamers. I think it would have originally come with torpedo grips. The handlebars look a little narrow like they could be from a women's bicycle, but I am just guessing.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 10, 2018)

Squiggle Dog said:


> Great pictures! I saved them. I have a folder just for 1940s Hawthornes. It looks like you got some new carrier lights. I think your bike would greatly benefit from soaking in Evaporust--meaning I think there may be more paint under that rust than it appears. CABE member rustjunkie would do a really good job on refurbishing that seat. I bet he could even stamp the vinyl. By the way, your bike looks 100% original and correct with the exception of the grips and streamers. I think it would have originally come with torpedo grips. The handlebars look a little narrow like they could be from a women's bicycle, but I am just guessing.



              You are correct.    The carrier lenses were just put on. ( They were gone , along with the headlight lense)  You may be right about the Handlebars as well. They measure only 22" wide.  The bike also had several  new brass bolts where I'm guessing the originals were lost or in non use able shape. I have been replacing those with more Visually blending hardware from my stock.    I would probably go for a wider handlebar if I could find a set that would match the bike. (Proper grips would then be in order)    I really like this bike, but it still needs some sorting , lube and adjustments.      I just got a small bottle of Evaporust, but have yet to try it.    There is pinstriping and other features that are under that rust.............This bike is begging to show it's true beauty under the elemental aging it has received.  I feel very fortunate to have found this. Thanks for your kind words , and helpful information.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 11, 2018)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> You are correct.    The carrier lenses were just put on. ( They were gone , along with the headlight lense)  You may me right about the Handlebars as well. They measure only 22" wide.  The bike also had several  new brass bolts where I'm guessing the originals were lost or in non use able shape. I have been replacing those with more Visually blending hardware from my stock.    I would probably go for a wider handlebar if I could find a set that would match the bike. (Proper grips would then be in order)    I really like this bike, but it still needs some sorting , lube and adjustments.      I just got a small bottle of Evaporust, but have yet to try it.    There is pinstriping and other features that are under that rust.............This bike is begging to show it's true beauty under the elemental aging it has received.  I feel very fortunate to have found this. Thanks for your kind words , and helpful information.
> 
> View attachment 752274
> 
> ...




The parts you seek will come in time!
I hope you never get the urge to repaint it.
Leave the bike in it's original condition
or I will send my dogs after you!


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Feb 11, 2018)

Nice reflector on the carrier! I have not seen one like that before, but my carrier has a hole in that position. I wonder if that's original. I'll have to see if I can find one like that. The 27" wide version handlebars seem to be scarce and very expensive for some reason. It took me a long time to find a set that wasn't priced ridiculously high and totally battered. At least now the torpedo grips are turning up at affordable prices, as even the reproductions were scarce and expensive for a while. I think Fox Grips on eBay sells them now.

Evaporust works great--just soak the parts long enough for the rust to fall off--it won't hurt paint or chrome. I imagine it would be expensive to soak the entire frame, but apparently now they sell a gel version that you may be able to brush onto the frame and let set for a while. Once you have the rust gone and the paint more visible, I think some careful polishing with a product like Meguiar's polish that will restore the oils in the paint and bring back the original color. This way you'll be able to restore the original paint as best as possible.


----------



## bikepaulie (Feb 11, 2018)

Snoopy streamers make the ladies smile. I mean, if you’re in to that kinda thing....


----------



## buickmike (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm kinda on the fence about running streamers or tassels as @Kstone likes to call em


----------



## deathcrow76 (Aug 31, 2018)

Do YOU like them? That's all that matters. Personally I would keep them on. Anyways who cares what other people think?


----------



## vincev (Aug 31, 2018)

They are fine on a boys bike.  Look at Harleys with fringes hanging on the bars


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 31, 2018)

In the many years that I have been riding one of my bikes with “tassels”.
I get compliments on the bike.
Nobody so far has mentioned the tassles.
Even if they had whether it was positive or not, it wouldn't matter to me.

If you have to question whether it's wrong... then you are going by what others think.

Many have stated already..."do what you feel is right for you”.

I agree!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 1, 2018)

The black Wards bike is a good example of:
- a bike that looks good with gold grips (&c.);
- a Hawthorne bike that looks good with HW Western Flyer grips.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 2, 2018)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Just got this Beauty. I love the patina. Will work on bringing out the details ( What is best .......Evaporust, or WD40 ? ) Can't figure out what to do about the tassels.............never had 'em on a bike before. I'm an older guy.........................isn't this a kid's thing. I'm sure these have been on this bike for decades. Since I want to "Preserve" ,and not restore this Gem.................What should I do about the tassels ?
> 
> View attachment 748276
> 
> ...



It depends on the DUDE


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 2, 2018)

vincev said:


> They are fine on a boys bike.  Look at Harleys with fringes hanging on the bars





Yah, but I never saw tassels hanging off a Harley in Easy Rider. Must have missed that part.  lol


----------



## vincev (Sep 2, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Yah, but I never saw tassels hanging off a Harley in Easy Rider. Must have missed that part.  lol



Maybe we can talk Boris into tearing them off some bikers Harley..............................................


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 3, 2018)

I wonder if there were military issue od green tassels for my WWII army Columbia? Doubt there was for the Marine issue bike.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 3, 2018)

NO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 3, 2018)

If you’re asking, I’d wager you aren’t thrilled about them. So remove, and see if you like it better. What others think is inconsequential.

A phrase I like (can’t recall who coined it If it’s not a “Hell Yeah!”, then it’s a no.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 4, 2018)

2jakes said:


> The parts you seek will come in time!
> I hope you never get the urge to repaint it.
> Leave the bike in it's original condition
> or I will send my dogs after you!



NOOOOOOOO  re-paint !!!!!     The look/patina was the MAIN reason I bought this bike.    I call it "The Work of Art Bike"   It's actually quite comfortable. Been enjoying it a plenty !    It WOULD be a crime to re-paint !


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 5, 2018)

Before and after. My 38 Monark Rocket says,” Thank you!”


----------



## vincev (Nov 5, 2018)

+I can go with the tassels.They look good but skirt guards on a boys bike is a thumbs down for me.


----------



## Greg M (Nov 5, 2018)

vincev said:


> +I can go with the tassels.They look good but skirt guards on a boys bike is a thumbs down for me.




The skirt guard protects my leg hair


----------



## TieDye (Nov 5, 2018)

I have them on 2 of my bikes, but then I'm a girl.  I had them on my Harleys too.  
Deb


----------



## the tinker (Nov 5, 2018)

If the bike was like new, ok.  A rough looking bike with bright plastic streamers and plastic hand guards looks...not good, unless it's a rat-rod.  The original streamers were not the light, flimsy plastic ones sold in past years. They were leather, or heavy plastic, and hung straight down. Better off making your own out of leather, or  boot laces, with lead buckshot fishing weights crimped  on the ends.  I like skirt guards only on a "rat" bike.    What I don't like, and I see it often on the Cabe, is when someone refers to their boy's bike as, or a she, or an old girl.   I can't for the life of me figure these people out. There are old boys bikes, girl's bikes and tandems.  Ships are for some reason labeled as  a "She," not boy's bikes.


----------



## Sven (Nov 5, 2018)

For Harley riders these " tassels "  ( aka "Getback" whips [basically a lock in a sock configuration ]) comes in handy.
A patch holder of a 1%er  club told me that they refer to them a tassels. The law in some jurisdictions do not allow whips ( weapons ) mounted on your motorcycle. The video shows how and why a tassel maybe activated.


----------



## vincev (Nov 5, 2018)

the tinker said:


> If the bike was like new, ok.  A rough looking bike with bright plastic streamers and plastic hand guards looks...not good, unless it's a rat-rod.  The original streamers were not the light, flimsy plastic ones sold in past years. They were leather, or heavy plastic, and hung straight down. Better off making your own out of leather, or  boot laces, with lead buckshot fishing weights crimped  on the ends.  I like skirt guards only on a "rat" bike.    What I don't like, and I see it often on the Cabe, is when someone refers to their boy's bike as, or a she, or an old girl.   I can't for the life of me figure these people out. There are old boys bikes, girl's bikes and tandems.  Ships are for some reason labeled as  a "She," not boy's bikes.



Have to agree.Why do people call boys bikes female terms.Seems silly.lol


----------



## TieDye (Nov 5, 2018)

the tinker said:


> If the bike was like new, ok.  A rough looking bike with bright plastic streamers and plastic hand guards looks...not good, unless it's a rat-rod.  The original streamers were not the light, flimsy plastic ones sold in past years. They were leather, or heavy plastic, and hung straight down. Better off making your own out of leather, or  boot laces, with lead buckshot fishing weights crimped  on the ends.  I like skirt guards only on a "rat" bike.    What I don't like, and I see it often on the Cabe, is when someone refers to their boy's bike as, or a she, or an old girl.   I can't for the life of me figure these people out. There are old boys bikes, girl's bikes and tandems.  Ships are for some reason labeled as  a "She," not boy's bikes.



I agree. If it's a ladies bike, call it an old girl or a she. But if it's a men's bike and you call it a she or old gal it makes me feel that you are confused, or worse. Lol....
Deb


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 5, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 896017
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Now that's how to display a Bike !        Excellent on all fronts...............Superb all around !


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Nov 14, 2018)

Well...military ships, fighters, bombers...all 'she'. I never heard a helicopter called a 'she'...but, I didn't work directly with the flight crews, so I wouldn't know for sure. I don't think you are going to find any WWII fighters or bombers with Clark Gable painted on the nose...in a bikini :eek:

Car guys usually refer to their cars as a 'she'. I think it is quite normal. If my car/motorcycle/bike was a 'he'...that would be a competitive relationship, as a 'she' it is a cooperative relationship....well, up until she lets you down, then she is a b!tch.

...Its Christine...not Christopher 





Jason


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 14, 2018)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Now that's how to display a Bike !        Excellent on all fronts...............Superb all around !





 I'd probably take it down and ride it all the time.

But I agree, this is an excellent display and photo.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 17, 2018)

I never considered putting them on a bike. Bought this '39 Shelby Flyer last year with them already installed.
















I'm ok with them and will now consider putting them on other bikes in the future.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 17, 2018)

If you like your bike with the tassels leave em on. To hell with the non-tasselers! i like to use marvels mystery oil on my old barn find bikes. it really brings out the patina really nice.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 17, 2018)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I never considered putting them on a bike. Bought this '39 Shelby Flyer last year with them already installed.
> View attachment 903017
> 
> View attachment 903016
> ...



Your Shelby looks Fantastic.   It has so many nice features , and is very stylish .   The chainguard  is spectacular .     Good eye on gettin' that one !


----------



## phantom (Nov 17, 2018)

I don't know if it's wrong or not but I would never ride a bike while wearing tassels


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 17, 2018)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Your Shelby looks Fantastic.   It has so many nice features , and is very stylish .   The chainguard  is spectacular .     Good eye on gettin' that one !




Thank you Curtis! It belonged to a friend and I always liked it. Nice looking original bike with great color and a basic model. When it came up for sale at our club fall swap, had to have it! And it rides great!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 18, 2018)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thank you Curtis! It belonged to a friend and I always liked it. Nice looking original bike with great color and a basic model. When it came up for sale at our club fall swap, had to have it! And it rides great!



You   Dunn Good !


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 18, 2018)

Why wouldn't it be


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 18, 2018)

I don't mind, but keep in mind they could be mutagenic. Pee-wee's bike was changing form thoughout the entire movie.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 18, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> I don't mind, but keep in mind they could be mutagenic. Pee-wee's bike was changing form thoughout the entire movie.





Are you sure (mutagenic) is a word  ?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 18, 2018)

My spelling checker says so.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 19, 2018)

PS I know you should always seek a second opinion but I don't have a Magic 8-ball.


----------



## kreika (Nov 19, 2018)

Signs point to Yes.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 19, 2018)

I think they would look great with SKIRTGUARDS !


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 19, 2018)

If you dress properly when riding with streamers you're good to go.


----------



## vincev (Nov 19, 2018)

Tassels rock ! Skirt guards on boys bike ? LOL


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 19, 2018)

in 2018 if you don't like tassels you are tasselphobic and a Nazi.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 19, 2018)

vincev said:


> Tassels rock ! Skirt guards on boys bike ? LOL






  What's the difference?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 19, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> If you dress properly when riding with streamers you're good to go.
> 
> View attachment 904737



There's just no words to describe what were seeing here.......................maybe the couple in the back can elaborate..........I'm stumped !


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 19, 2018)

Oh shield thine eyes!

This thead has once again sprung to life and veered off into the odd and unknown!

Daa da daaa....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 19, 2018)

did Tassels serve as a safety feature? what was their purpose originally?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2018)

SJ_BIKER said:


> did Tassels serve as a safety feature? what was their purpose originally?




To make little girls happy.


----------



## bikepaulie (Jan 4, 2019)

bikepaulie said:


> Snoopy streamers make the ladies smile. I mean, if you’re in to that kinda thing....
> 
> View attachment 752542


----------



## bikepaulie (Jan 4, 2019)

My 1st year Schwinn Collegiate looks better with than without, imho.


----------



## OhioJones (Jan 4, 2019)

Real men don't fear no streamers. Only the insecure closet ones. Oops...


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jan 4, 2019)

Tassels are ok...if the dude can bench press a Buick or lives on Christopher Street.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 4, 2019)

Maybe get Tempest Storm to ride side-saddled....


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 5, 2019)

What the hell are snoopy streamers?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 5, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Tassels are ok...if the dude can bench press a Buick or lives on Christopher Street.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



Does an Edsel count? And is that the street where Christopher Robin lives?


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 17, 2019)

No streamers. Maybe a dead animal hanging from each side of the bars.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 17, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> No streamers. Maybe a dead animal hanging from each side of the bars.




You know dead animals may just fit right in with the "Patina" ......................The tassels  have been gone for a while now.     It's Much More Manly now .


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 17, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> No streamers. Maybe a dead animal hanging from each side of the bars.





CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> You know dead animals may just fit right in with the "Patina" ......................The tassels  have been gone for a while now.     It's Much More Manly now .
> 
> View attachment 1048362
> 
> ...





Do you mean like this?













Weasel Streamers!! Made from genuine Ermine skin purchased from the Colorado Trappers Assn. along with other future bicycle accessories.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 17, 2019)

I refuse to comment with this comment..


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 17, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Weasel Streamers!!




Ask , and Ye Shall Receive !


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 18, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Maybe get Tempest Storm to ride side-saddled....
> 
> View attachment 928425



Oh Yeah. Baby i like those tassels. for sure. On the bike, that is. HA! HA!! Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 18, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> You know dead animals may just fit right in with the "Patina" ......................The tassels  have been gone for a while now.     It's Much More Manly now .
> 
> View attachment 1048362
> 
> ...



Looking good Curtis!! I just dig that seat too!! Dead animals on a bike? Not so much. That's just Wrong. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 19, 2019)

You have to ask yourself! Would these 2 own tassels or tails?


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Aug 19, 2019)

Would this guy?




Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 19, 2019)

oldfart36 said:


> You have to ask yourself! Would these 2 own tassels or tails?
> 
> View attachment 1049477



PEDRO AND THE MAN!! I JUST LOVE CHEECH AND CHONG!! UP in Smoke Baby!! Razin. P.S. No tassles here!! Razin.


----------



## vincev (Aug 19, 2019)

Tassels are good.Skirt guards a big thumbs down unless you actually ride wearing a skirt like Boris.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 19, 2019)

Boris wears a skirt when he rides? I'd pay money to see that!! Ride On. Razin.


bikepaulie said:


> My 1st year Schwinn Collegiate looks better with than without, imho.
> 
> View attachment 928352



Nice bike. What year? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 19, 2019)

Boris wears a skirt when he rides? I'd pay money to see that!! Ride On. Razin. P.S. Tassels.


----------



## bikepaulie (Aug 19, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Boris wears a skirt when he rides? I'd pay money to see that!! Ride On. Razin.
> 
> Nice bike. What year? Thanks. Razin.




Check out the barely readable white vinyl stickers on the drivetrain side back wheel stay, 'Sixty-four'. There's also a '1964' on the top tube near the seat tube, partially hidden by the chain lock. The original owner was very proud of his bike and it makes me smile thinking about it.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Aug 21, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Boris wears a skirt when he rides? I'd pay money to see that!! Ride On. Razin. P.S. Tassels.



Unless he doesn't wear briefs. You wouldn't pay to see that?!?!?

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 21, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Would this guy?View attachment 1049562
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk





He's probably the one who made it a thing in the first place.


----------



## fattyre (Aug 21, 2019)

Do as you wish, but you’ll never find tassels on any bike I own.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 21, 2019)

fattyre said:


> Do as you wish, but you’ll never find tassels on any bike I own.




If You are looking at the original post ......................refer to post # 154 - - - - - - - -  Tassels are long gone  ( They were on the bike when I got it )    I still have 'em if you want 'em


----------



## vincev (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## phantom (Aug 21, 2019)

Could just be an age thing with me anyway...I could never refer to a man, a boy, my neighbor, my barber etc: as Dude, like in: Hey dude - what's up dude - did you see that dude - this dude comes up to me - ask that dude over there -  just way uncomfortable with all that, I prefer Cat


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 21, 2019)

vincev said:


> View attachment 1050873





The photographer told me I was the only one with any copies of my portrait!!!


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 21, 2019)

DUDE?!?!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Aug 21, 2019)

vincev said:


> View attachment 1050873



Ewwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 21, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Unless he doesn't wear briefs. You wouldn't pay to see that?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



I don't know about that. Would you bet against me? HA!! HA!! Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 21, 2019)

phantom said:


> Could just be an age thing with me anyway...I could never refer to a man, a boy, my neighbor, my barber etc: as Dude, like in: Hey dude - what's up dude - did you see that dude - this dude comes up to me - ask that dude over there -  just way uncomfortable with all that, I prefer Cat



DUDE! I prefer "HEY Man!!" Razin.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 21, 2019)

Hey Man , That Dude's a crazy Cat !


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 21, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Hey Man , That Dude's a crazy Cat !



Hey man! That Dudes Rite . You Crazy Catt!! Razin.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Aug 21, 2019)

vincev said:


> View attachment 1050873



I couldn't find the thumbs down button. Is that Fabios brother?


----------



## vincev (Aug 22, 2019)

OK,9 pages and no definite answer.Why not just make this a poll we can vote on ?


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 22, 2019)

I’d go with raccoon tail tassels! Who cares , it’s your bike, build it how you like !!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 22, 2019)

vincev said:


> OK,9 pages and no definite answer.Why not just make this a poll we can vote on ?





Polls are ok. It's more fun argueing, errr, uhmmm, I mean debate and discuss. It's way more entertaining when you and @Boris disagree than a poll.....

(You guys kill me! )


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 22, 2019)

Tassels impart a girlish connotation so of course most men will say no.  Unless the tassels are on the bra of a stripper.  Now bike streamers are a different story.  Reminds me of the guys who love to call a steel frame bike a gas pipe bike.  Another subtle putdown.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 22, 2019)

just don't have tassels on your shoes!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 22, 2019)

What they failed to mention was Harrison had bean burritos for lunch and then he stole the bike from a little girl when he was on the back lot and there were no port a johns close by.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 26, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> If You are looking at the original post ......................refer to post # 154 - - - - - - - -  Tassels are long gone  ( They were on the bike when I got it )    I still have 'em if you want 'em



How much? Thanks. Razin.


----------

